# Download Fenster wech



## hoshisun (19. September 2003)

Hy Leute,
ersteinmal geb ich nä Runde Buchstaben aus zum Einstand hier ins Forum.
ABCDEFG....

Find das Forum extrem geil und es hat mir in den letzten Tagen schon reichlich geholfen.

Nun zu meinem etwas ausergewöhnlichen Problem. Ich möchte das Download Fenster nach dem man für gewöhnlich auf den Download geklickt hat, nicht mehr erscheinen lassen. Ich meine das wo steht Öffnen, speichern, speichern unter...usw.

Edit: achja das ganze soll nur im lokalen Netz passieren!


----------



## deusmac (19. September 2003)

wat willst du genau? soll das fenster nicht mehr erscheinen oder soll man downloads nicht mehr starten können (gar nicht- komplett geblockt)
(wenn nur das fenster nicht erscheint gäbs immer noch die möglich keit von download managern)


----------

